# 2 rescue pigeons need home in San Francisco East Bay



## preety44 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey there! This is my first time posting anything on pigeon-talk, but I have come on this site often for advice on how to care for a baby pigeon that I found 3 years (and is still with me). Recently I rescued another pigeon from a hawk and it had a broken wing, which I took to the vet, but the vet says that it may not be able to fly  And then few days later yet ANOTHER very pretty pigeon that is able to fly, and get to high places, but not enough to live in the wild. Sadly, one pigeon is all I can handle thus I'm looking for a very safe and happy home for these pigeons I have found. Please let me know!


----------

